# Guinnea Pig help



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

My daughter got bitten by her friends Guinnea Pig on thursday.Its on the inside of her finger it was a huge red lump but even though it has gone down a bit, she says it still hurts.Cant get an appointment at the doctors this week as they are fully booked.
Help and advice would be grateful....thanks


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Can she not try A&E? They can be as good in fact usually better with that sort of thing. In the mean time has she had any anti-septic stuff put on...savlon or the likes? 

I am afraid that is the limit of my medical advice  I would strongly suggest A&E if she can. Is probably just a bit sore but you can't really take a risk. My two boys have never bitten me but hamster and rat and rabbit bites never were that bad...hamster by far the worse...but no lump!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

iv got perminant nerve damage in the end of one of my fingers from a guinea pig bite, taz and tika were fighting i split them up, i got bit.
the bites can be nasty and very painful, thankfully unlike cats, guinea pigs dont have any really harmful bacteria in their mouths, so as long as you keep it clean it should be fine


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for both your advice, i had put Germolene on it but it was still there......i will take her to the hospital in the morning to be on the safe side...as its only round the corner


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oooh lil_miss did not realise piggie bites were that bad!! 

Fire-siamesekitty how is she today...any news?


----------

